# Rock dump pontils



## Digswithstick (May 3, 2009)

Hi ,found a new rock dump ,newer stuff laying just under top soil ,old stuff under big boulders and rocks from field clearing .Some shards first pic


----------



## Digswithstick (May 3, 2009)

shards close up most of these are on my hope to find whole list


----------



## Digswithstick (May 3, 2009)

whole ones i kept , small one in front is Sloans Ointment must have changed to Liniment later ,this has open pontil and very week embossing ,Carters on left


----------



## Digswithstick (May 3, 2009)

Sloans week embossing


----------



## Digswithstick (May 3, 2009)

sloans pontil


----------



## Digswithstick (May 3, 2009)

key mold on shard


----------



## madman (May 3, 2009)

wow killer


----------



## Digswithstick (May 3, 2009)

strange embossing on shard


----------



## madman (May 3, 2009)

ok ineed a closeup of the neck on the spider web flask


----------



## Digswithstick (May 3, 2009)

bottle machine pre prohibiton spider and fly flask ,rye i think


----------



## Digswithstick (May 3, 2009)

Star shard


----------



## Digswithstick (May 3, 2009)

another previous dig at old faithfull ,my first full set of sheds to bad it was not bigger


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 3, 2009)

Really cool finds!....hope you dug it out.
                                                                       Joe


----------



## Digswithstick (May 3, 2009)

found stopper earlier dig ,perfect match


----------



## Digswithstick (May 3, 2009)

can hardly believe this was intact ,found many others all broke,has nice glow under blacklight


----------



## Digswithstick (May 3, 2009)

any one know antything about this ? appears to be rail and tie sample ,next pic is debossing on bottom


----------



## Digswithstick (May 3, 2009)

bottom ,too bad patent number is rusted off ,says ( B.J.Coghlin's Patent Rail Brace & Tie Plate) rail has 420 on bottom ,any info much appreciated,thanks for looking and good finds to all


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Digswithstick
> 
> any one know antything about this ? appears to be rail and tie sample ,next pic is debossing on bottom


 
 Neat!,...If it's a sales piece or sample,...... surely appears to be early narrow guage rail.                                       Joe


----------



## Digswithstick (May 3, 2009)

last pic this is corroded heart in group pic after electrolysis,says (CENTENIAL CELEBRATION CLEVELAND 1796  CLEVELAND OHIO JULY 22 1896 )


----------



## madman (May 3, 2009)

wow killer finds! there yer back at it!  lets see the neck and top of of the spider web


----------



## GuntherHess (May 4, 2009)

> strange embossing on shard


 
 old one from fleabay...


----------



## Digswithstick (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Joe ,dug the best half of it (i think) so far , gnats were bad chewed up my ears ,rocks were large 200 lbs + ,broke stick  had to get spud bar .Thanks Madman ,close up ,seam goes to top of lip but not over ,appears to have had cork and metal shot cap .Gunther thanks for posting that one , wish mine would have been whole,maybe next one .


----------



## tigue710 (May 4, 2009)

nice digs...  gotta move those rocks!


----------



## cobaltbot (May 4, 2009)

Love the railroad piece, I'd say a salesmen's sample - that's an interesting tie plate design, many narrow gage rails had no tie plates, the rails were just spiked on with smaller (3-4") spikes.


----------



## jkdigger (May 5, 2009)

digswithstick,
     you can follow the following link for info on B. J Coghlin, you also might want to contact them about the sample of the patent that you have.  they can give you the patent number also, i looked through 217 patents and did not find his, will keep looking as i am a web digger better then a bottle digger. http://www.wajax.ca/history.asp

 tanks,
 jkdigger


----------



## downeastdigger (May 5, 2009)

Great Great stuff, really interesting.  Love that Sloans, never seen it.  Thanks for the post


----------



## Digswithstick (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for replies ,Tigue thanks,yeah gotta move them ,seems common thing for the undug  dumps around here to be covered with them,always enjoy seeing your finds ,pictures and glass knowledge.Joe & Cobaltbot i was thinking sample as well .Jkdigger,thanks for that link ,web digger wow thats i skill i wish i had .Bram thanks,i sure was glad to get it (Sloans) after finding all the shards and recognizing them from  posts here i was getting a little discouraged then out it came,have you been diving since that last incredible find ?


----------



## diggincajun (May 9, 2009)

Hey Rick, I'm still trying to make it up there again this year. I have those bottles for you and will just bring them with me for you. Wow great stuff, hitting pontil era is always a super feeling.
 Kim


----------



## Digswithstick (May 1, 2010)

*RE: Rock dump pontils back again*

Hi ,went back to this spot again ,almost a year later pretty much same story just found  a different pontil bottle and more shards ,the intact bottle was amazing to find undamaged ,must have rolled to side and got buried in mud ,still had cork in neck that helped too .Lots of heart breakers ,posted here as some of these are shards of previous shards (lol)!


----------



## Digswithstick (May 1, 2010)

*RE: Rock dump pontils back again*


----------



## Digswithstick (May 1, 2010)

*RE: Rock dump pontils back again*

I think this is base of neck posted originaly( McC ?)


----------



## Digswithstick (May 1, 2010)

*RE: Rock dump pontils back again*

Can just see the tip of the eagles wing


----------



## Digswithstick (May 1, 2010)

*RE: Rock dump pontils back again*

Another fancy flask shard


----------



## Digswithstick (May 1, 2010)

*RE: Rock dump pontils back again*

Crude top ,Wisharts or gargling oil  maybe


----------



## Digswithstick (May 1, 2010)

*RE: Rock dump pontils back again*

Left side is from previous dig ,right and top are recent .Are these  bottles embossed the same on two sides or did i find 2 seperate heartbreakers (the v is on both pieces) ,and are the xxx and patd , for parts of this or something else ?


----------



## Digswithstick (May 1, 2010)

*RE: Rock dump pontils back again*

Finally the whole one ,the neck is way off center have not seen this before ,glad to get something intact !The good thing about this dump is only glass and rocks ,the glass is not sick just all broken .I think i was pretty thorough this time but .........maybe next year


----------



## Digswithstick (May 1, 2010)

*RE: Rock dump pontils back again*

The pontil ! Is this considered a utility or med bottle ? Thanks for looking and any info !


----------



## Plumbata (May 1, 2010)

*RE: Rock dump pontils back again*

Dang that is a very nice med, that neck is WAY off! The delicate color is quite attractive as well. It sucks about the others but you may get really lucky the next time you go out (and don't wait a year to go back! [])


----------



## Digswithstick (May 1, 2010)

*RE: Rock dump pontils back again*

Thanks ,it is too depressing unless  i wait  plus i hit it hard this time again (still a couple more tons  of rock to move but it was getting newer).The other thing is i know where the main dump is  ,but it was buried with heavy equipment many moons ago ,now a swamp .Also where these came from was not used very long .


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 2, 2010)

*RE: Rock dump pontils back again*



> ORIGINAL: Digswithstick
> 
> Left side is from previous dig ,right and top are recent .Are these  bottles embossed the same on two sides or did i find 2 seperate heartbreakers (the v is on both pieces) ,and are the xxx and patd , for parts of this or something else ?


 
 The Loveridge's had the same embossing on 2 of its sides , so I'd say by the color match of your shards it's from the same bottle. 
 And , yes they were embossed on the shoulders with XXX and PATD . So , I would say all those shards are from the same Bitters bottle .


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 2, 2010)

*RE: Rock dump pontils back again*



> ORIGINAL: Digswithstick
> 
> Finally the whole one ,the neck is way off center have not seen this before ,glad to get something intact !The good thing about this dump is only glass and rocks ,the glass is not sick just all broken .I think i was pretty thorough this time but .........maybe next year


 

 Wow Rick!....How cool is that little pontil!!!??? It's great that you went back and found that,....That's a great little bottle,...very cool.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good job on unearthing it,....It would have been great enough to just find a normal version of it, let alone with that crazy neck....I'll bet you earned it. Those Loveridges bitters are pretty cool too, I'll find one someday, I hope.[]                                               Joe


----------



## RedGinger (May 2, 2010)

*RE: Rock dump pontils back again*

Hi Rick!  Joe called me in to see your bottle.  Wow!  That is unbelievable!  It is so cool.  Blows my mind.  Can you imagine the person who bought that bottle?  "Well, it looks a little funny..."  I wonder what was in it too.  For me, the cruder, the better.  It looks like it comes from the "black glass era" or something.  If I had the money, I'd send it for an analysis of its contents.  Very cool.  A great find for a great guy.


----------



## Penn Digger (May 2, 2010)

*RE: Rock dump pontils back again*

GREAT bottle Rick!!!  Let's see it all cleaned up (be careful).  Good for you.

 PD


----------



## mr.fred (May 2, 2010)

*RE: Rock dump pontils back again*

Nice glass you got there Rick[]-----keep moving them thar rocks-----Fred.


----------



## Digswithstick (May 2, 2010)

*RE: Rock dump pontils back again*

Brian ,thanks ,makes me feel better it is probably shards from same bottle ! Joe ,thanks ,sure was happy to find it ,hope you find a whole bitters ! Laur ,thanks ,had been there tossing rocks and sratching bottom and edges,for several hours before i found it could not believe it was intact .Forgot to add it is 2 &13/16" tall ,the Sloans found last year was 2&9/16" .Thanks PD ,that is as clean as i am going to get it ,the neck is too small and off center for cleaning,plus i have been known to break bottles cleaning them ,sorry . Thanks Fred ,i think most of the undug dumps around here are under these huge rock piles ,and most of the glass is broken .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Digswithstick
> 
> strange embossing on shard


 
 Looks like the guy who made this one was knockin back some grog  lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 2, 2010)

*RE: Rock dump pontils back again*



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Plumbata (May 2, 2010)

*RE: Rock dump pontils back again*

I guess the next thing to do would involve researching the property lines of that area as they existed in 1860. Maybe you can find the privy used by the property owners back when this pontiled stuff was dumped? There must be some old township maps out there that can give you a good idea regarding where to look, if the farmhouses are already long gone.


----------



## Digswithstick (May 3, 2010)

*RE: Rock dump pontils back again*

Rick ,thanks i like it too and hey you can't find ALL  the weird stuff (lol) .Plumbata ,i know where the house is (one of the oldest in the county ,still standing )but the entire yard is flower garden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! The main dump has been bulldozed  into huge dug pit 20+ years ago  and is now huge swamp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i will keep looking


----------

